# suche ne spaßige und gemütliche gilde auf malfurion



## lodo (7. Juli 2008)

grützi und hallo leute auf malfurion,


nun nach einem jahr abstand zu wow habe ich doch wieder das icon auf meinem desktop gefunden und kurzerhand meinen account reaktiviert! tja und was soll ich sagen, ich bin wieder hin und weg wie vor 3 jahren als ich mir das spiel gekauft hatte.

nur will ich es diesmal etwas langsamer angehen, ich selber gehe nun in richtung 30, hab nen job der viel zeit in anspruch nimmt und auch mein altes hobby musik machen ist wieder mehr in den vordergrund getreten. dazu kommt natürlich und vor allem auch noch mein frau und meine rl freunde.... also bin hier nicht auf der suche nach ner hardcore-24:7-raid-firstkill-gmbh-und-co."gilde.

was ich also suche ist ein netter haufen der es nicht all zu ernst (verbissen) nimmt mit dem spiel, denen der spaß und ein netter umgang wichtiger ist als der high end content, der sich nicht wegen einem wipe am liebsten den laptop übers hirn ziehen bzw. dem schuldigen mit dem mauskabel an dem nächsten baum im dämmerwald aufhängen möchte. 

leute die gerne zusammen questen gehen, die hin und wieder zeit für ne 5er instanz haben sich gegenseitig helfen oder einfach mal ne weile im gildenchat abhängen. mich nicht gleich aus der gilde schmeißen weil ich ne woche nicht on komm oder mir vorschreiben wie ich meinen char skillen soll. das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen das ich was gegen konstruktive kritik habe, nehme auch sehr gerne tips und ratschläge entgegen.

naja nun will ich einfach noch mal von vorne anfangen, das alte vergessen und in kleinen schritten einem neuen char die welt von azeroth zeigen! habe mir deshalb 2 neue chars erstellt die momentan auf 18 und 28 sind! (schamane und jäger beide allianz) nun suche ich noch ein paar leute die mit mir wieder die schönen seiten des spiels erleben wollen und eventuell auch n paar twinks in der gilde haben.

des weiteren habe ich noch nen 70er druiden der seit mai 07 im smaragdgrünen traum ist, den ich aber gerne auch wieder wecken würde... 

würde mich auf antworten hier im forum freuen...

in diesem sinne
schönen tag noch...


----------



## Jolinar1973 (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo Lodo,
ich habe gerade deinen Foreneintrag mit Begeisterung gelesen. 
Ich würde dich gern zu uns einladen, allerdings sind wir auf einem anderen Realm zuhause.

Vielleicht liest du mal meinen Eintrag hier im Forum um dir ein Bild von uns zu machen. ----> Klick

Wenn du andere Fragen hast, schreibe mir einfach, ich antworte ganz sicher.

Grüße

Jolinar


----------



## lodo (7. Juli 2008)

hi jolinar,

sehr schade... hat mir auch sehr gefallen was du da geschrieben hast! zu doof das uns welten (server) trennen. es hat schon einen grund warum ich wieder auf malfurion angefangen habe, zu einem ist mein alter druiden main auf dem server mit ner ganzen stange gold im beutel und ein bankchar mit den ganzen zusammen gefarmten kräuter, stoffe, erze usw. was einem das twinken um einiges erleichtert! 

desweiteren hat letzte woche ein sehr guter freund von mir auch auf malfurion sein account wieder aktiviert und wir spielen schon seit jahren zusammen mmo's und ich lasse ihn nun sehr ungern sitzen. ein serverumzug ist mir leider zu teuer da ich ja dann mit gleich 3 chars wandern müsste. und bei ihm sieht es denke ich mal auch nicht anders aus.

trotzdem vielen dank für dein angebot und noch viel glück und spaß mit deiner gilde! vielleicht klappts ja ein andermal...

grüße,


----------



## lodo (10. Juli 2008)

tja mir scheint so das es eine solche gilde auf malfurion nicht gibt... nach anfragen in diesem forum wie auch in anderen habe ich leider kein glück gehabt und laufe immer noch alleine bzw. mit meinem freund durch die weiten azeroths....


----------



## Eth (1. Oktober 2008)

Servus lodo,

falls noch interesse besteht könnte ich dir eine Mitgliedschaft bei den "Behütern Asgards" auf Malfurion anbieten. Wir sind eine recht kleine (momentan 3-4 aktive spieler) gilde, möchten uns aber wieder vergrößern. Alle aktiven Member haben bei uns familie und job und ich bezeichne uns als sogenannte gelegenheitsspieler. Im Vordergrund steht bei uns das zusammenspiel beim questen und natürlich spass am spiel. Also solltest du noch auf der Suche sein melde dich am besten ingame bei Eth oder Skarabäus oder über buffed bei mir.

Wir würden uns freuen


----------



## RifleJack (2. Oktober 2008)

Kannst auch bei uns mal reinschauen: himmel-un-aed.dyndns.org


----------



## Dragon of the Light (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüezi Lodo!
Also schau doch mal auf *www.wow-dsg.ch*
Kann unsere Gilde nur empfehlen! Kannst ja
ein Eintrag im Gästebuch oder Forum machen
oder unseren tollen Boss kontaktieren...

Schreit der Troll im Krippelein, hau ich im kräftig
in die Fresse rein! :-)


----------

